# Warning: Explicit cleaning!



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Okay, so I only just entered the wonderful world of horse ownership a few months ago, and still have a LOT to learn! 
My expert horse friend and I have had this ongoing joke about learning the ins and outs of sheath cleaning, although quite honestly I wasn't thrilled about it. Well, I had my cleaning lesson yesterday and I have got to tell everyone who has avoided the ordeal that I am SOOOO glad that I learned!
Apparently, the previous owner NEVER had my gelding's sheath cleaned as it was quite nasty. My friend and I spent half an hour working at making him squeaky clean. Of course I am not just telling you all this so that you can "ewww" at me....I want you to know how it benefited my horse!
I have never seen him "play" in his pasture and he is only 5. Yesterday after his cleaning, he bounded around in circles bucking and kicking as if he had never been happier! Today I rode him in our arena and he ACTUALLY PICKED UP HIS FEET! I had been thinking for the past several weeks that I would need to have the vet out to look at his back legs as he was dragging them constantly, but today he didn't at all!
I have seen other gelding owners on other forums swear up and down that they wouldn't be caught dead cleaning their boy...I wouldn't be caught dead NOT cleaning it now!

Just thought I would share!
Melinda


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have mares but I clean between their teets pretty regular. I know people driving by seeing me with my hand between their legs wonder what in the heck I'm doing :lol: I'm sure your boy appreciates your efforts. I know my girls love getting all the gunk out. 
Someone with boys may know more, but I think they make a sheath cleaning towelette to make it easier. ?


----------



## wiresalot (Jan 29, 2008)

> To the tune of "If you're happy and you know it"...
> 
> If it's hanging and you see it lube your hands
> If it's hanging and you see it lube your hands
> ...


Welcome to having a male. This was something i found while researching the cleaning process.

Have fun.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

First laugh of the day....Thanks


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Too funny!!! Thanks for the entertainment!


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

My moms gelding has a horrible horrible sheath, Its crusty and gunky and nasty and whenever he gets excited, he was gelded recently and so he still lets things loose time to time, we can see how terrible it is. Once the weather is warm we'll buy sheath soap and get on it, my horse had his buddy cleaned before I bought him so i don't have to worry until this coming fall.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

OMG WIRES!!!! THAT IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HILARIOUS!!! I COULDNT STOP LAUGHING LOLLLAHFDSAHFLKHDSALKFHSLFKHSDFKJLS LKJAHFSA


oh man...once the weather gets nice, i have to do my guy...I hope it's ok to wear gloves?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I have three to do this spring. One is not a fan of his nethers being handled, but his rider (ak_showgirl) has done a fine job of desensitizing him, and he is very good for her about it.  My stallion usually gets a light cleaning during baths, so he is pretty used to it, but he is definitely due for a good cleanout. 

Fun times (sarcasm)!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have a gelding, going to have him for almost a year come this April. We haven't cleaned his sheath and i don't know how he'll react. He doesn't really like around there being touched since we got him. Do you think it is because he's dirty? And what are ways to go about cleaning a gelding that doesn't like it?


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Appyluver, 

Desensitize, desensitize, desensitize! During every grooming session work down toward that area while watching his body language, and make it a comfortable part of grooming and bathing. Don't brush is obviously, but work at running your hand toward it and over the sheath area (in time). ak_showgirl can give more specifics, as she has been working on just the problem for the last couple of years with her boy.

If all else fails, when the vet is out to do teeth or other sedations required things...pay the vet to do it.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok, i'll try that. Gem has the tendency to pick his rear legs up as if he's going to kick. Sometimes, not all the time. Maybe it will be best to have the vet do it. And after that work with him.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

My horse never lets me do it. So whenever the vet comes out and gives shots, since he's already sedated, she cleans it out.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I am so happy I have mares..ha ha ha..The vet always does all the horses when he comes out for spring and fall shots.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm glad i have a mare too. I told my fiance about what had to happen, and he was like "no i'm not doing that" I basically told him he had too.  So he's going to pay someone to do it.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have only had my boy for a couple of months, but I did like someone suggested and whenever I groomed, I ran my hand around that area. Went from feel-good spot to his sheath and back to feel-good spot. He was fantastic about the cleaning when it came time and, yes! I wore gloves!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL!  Yay for us mare-owners!
Yeah, my vet usually does it as well. But I do have to do it sometimes; hey it's better than sheath cleaning ****!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

man!! i cant even do it i ahve to ahve my friend do my gleding for me!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh man, thank you wiresalot for the laugh! I cracked up.
I have a mare at the moment, I clean her teets regulary, and she seems to enjoy it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I need to clean my geldings i have 3 =[ I usually have one of my friends do it becuase i just can't bare myself to do it


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL yeah. My old gelding I had to clean his...let me just tell you, it wasn't my favorite job, LOL.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

ok that makes me think because my friends horse is very lazy and has almost no muscle because he doesn't do anything really. He drags his feet and trips all the time. I have been around them for a good maybe 5 to 6 years and i don't think i have ever seen her clean his sheath. Could cleaning his sheath help this? He also has weight issues but he obviously doesn't have any beans as i see him pee alot all the time. But maybe he's a little dirty in there and this might help? I'm not even sure but we try to help this horse all the time its becoming hopeless and this is just another one of my ideas.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Jr_lover said:


> ok that makes me think because my friends horse is very lazy and has almost no muscle because he doesn't do anything really. He drags his feet and trips all the time. I have been around them for a good maybe 5 to 6 years and i don't think i have ever seen her clean his sheath. Could cleaning his sheath help this? He also has weight issues but he obviously doesn't have any beans as i see him pee alot all the time. But maybe he's a little dirty in there and this might help? I'm not even sure but we try to help this horse all the time its becoming hopeless and this is just another one of my ideas.


Like I said, my boy was dragging his feet. Now that he is squeaky clean, he is really picking his feet up so much more! Fella dropped fine too before we cleaned him, but it was unbelievable how much gunk was up there! It wouldn't hurt for your friend to check out the situation!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

ok thanks bunches.


----------



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have 5 geldings and every couple of months we have to clean them and it takes FOREVER!


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

okay here's another one


The Sheath Cleaning Song
Author Unknown

Sing it to the tune of "Hello Mother, Hello Father" from camp song 

How's it hangin'?
So much cleaner.
Aren't you glad I
washed your wiener?

I'll admit it's
kinda creepy
that I had to stick my arm up in your pee-pee.


It was sticky.
It was gunky.
It felt icky.
It smelled funky. 

It was cruddy,
it was crusty--
when you stuck it out, it creaked like it was rusty.


After half an
hour of toilin'
and of squirtin'
baby oil in,
you're as fresh there
as a daisy. 

Either this means I love you or else I'm crazy!!!


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

One of my boys (I have 3) had a bean the size of a half dollar. It was HUGE!! Could you image how much pain he had been in for so long?? The lady I bought him from hadn't cleaned his sheath in years.... UGH!!!

It is a neccesary thing to do if you have geldings. Just like Melinda said, Rocket was running around like he was a 2 year old (he's 14!) . He also urinated quite a bit after wards...almost like he was having a hard time with even the peeing aspect! I felt so bad for him!


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

That's great about Rocket! I am sure you enjoyed watching him buck and fart around...I know I did with Fella!
Rather than being turned off by cleaning, I am glad I learned. My boy will be happier for it in the long run!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That was hilarious, loved the song!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Sheath cleaing is not that bad. Especially once you realize how much happier your horse is. Baby wipes work great as well. They are soft and gentle. A little cool at first but they break all the gunk up and still leave him baby soft.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Having to clean a sheath is to me a much better deal than having to deal with a tempermental mare. Bought m boys for a reason


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I love my gelding to death but I dare say that he is much more on the tempermental side than a mare. Everybody at the barn says they bought gelding because they were so much more relaxed and less moody. I managed to get the odd ball! But I love him.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

If that is him in your profile pic, he is a cutie!!! Moody or not!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats him alright. :lol: Hes rotten as he can be!


----------



## Deb (Feb 12, 2008)

Jr_lover said:


> ok that makes me think because my friends horse is very lazy and has almost no muscle because he doesn't do anything really. He drags his feet and trips all the time. I have been around them for a good maybe 5 to 6 years and i don't think i have ever seen her clean his sheath. Could cleaning his sheath help this? He also has weight issues but he obviously doesn't have any beans as i see him pee alot all the time. But maybe he's a little dirty in there and this might help? I'm not even sure but we try to help this horse all the time its becoming hopeless and this is just another one of my ideas.


Another suggestion for the horse you mentioned, maybe his muscles are in knots and everything feels achey as a result. Massage therapy could maybe help him. Massage, cleaning...time for a spring two point tune up!


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Ahhhh..........Sheath cleaning............never much fun.........I miss my gelding a lot....... BUT........I'm glad I have a mare now :wink:


----------



## LopinSlow (Mar 8, 2008)

I pay someone to do that. lol.


----------



## shorty (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, read this post last night and went to bed determined to get up in the morning and clean my horses sheath for the first time! I'm proud to infrom everyone that my horses private part is squeaky clean 8) 

i couldnt remove all of the bean though but the vet is coming to do their teeth soon so ill be sure to take advantage

Thank you so much for putting this up here


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

My husband teases me because my gelding Thoroughbred I got in Jan "relaxes" almost I everytime I groom him. Hopefully when cleaning time comes he'll be just as relaxed.


----------



## ayeshaqureshi00 (May 18, 2008)

I found this website on google, it seems helpful. Good luck!
http://www.equi-sense.com/HorseCare/p2000_articleid/12


----------



## halsgal (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm glad it did such wonders for your gelding. My boy is VERY clean, but my coach still does that for me.  I just don't want to be THAT close to my horse . . . LOL. odd bonding ritual . . .


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Haha... I am happy I have a mare as well! Lol. I've told myself I never want to do that, but if I do get a gelding one day, I guess I'll have to. :wink: Of course, by that time maybe I'll be married and I'll make my husband do it. Either that, or the vet.


----------

